# Lake St Clair



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm going to lake St Clair on Thursday for a few days to fish for smallies. Never been there before any info would be greatly appreciated. Lures, line size, depth fish might be in, etc.
Thanks


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Smallmouth should be in 12-18' of water and aggressively feeding.
You will need to be off shore at least 1/4-1/2 mile since the lake is relatively shallow. 

#1 Smallmouth bait for covering water 6" Strike King *Suspending* 'Wild Shiner' Jerkbait (phantom blue or olive) Throw it on a large spinning reel with 8-10lb 100% premium florocarbon. Jerk-Pause-Jerk-Pause. 

#2 Crankbaits 12-18' divers (Purple,Blue, Olive) Bomber Switchback or Fat Free Shad, Strike King 6xd or series 5 or 6, Bandit 400 series.

#3 Tubes 3.5"-4" with 3/8-1/2" insert weighted hooks. Brown, Pumpkin/Chart, Purple Goby colors. 



Largemouth/Pike/Muskie are around the Anchor bay area...look for visual weedbeds/lines with your sunglasses. If the wind is too harsh to go out, drive around in your car and look for canals (there are dozens) with floating vegetation and use spinnerbaits/frogs

be prepaired to have your line snipped by Giant muskys at anytime out in the main lake

let us know how you did when you return...i will be headed up there at somepoint in the next month...good luck :B


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

If you fish the Anchor Bay/Bouvier Bay area be sure to hit the shallow flats adjacent to the deeper waters and main channels. Target the 3' waters around the grass islands with jerk baits, buzz baits, and spinner baits. There is a very nice population of good size fish that hold in these flats and the depth breaks at the edges. When perusing and casting these waters keep an eye out for small pods of smallies busting bait fish on the surface. Cast into that chaos when you see it and you know right away why you went there.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

fishin red said:


> I'm going to lake St Clair on Thursday for a few days to fish for smallies. Never been there before any info would be greatly appreciated.Thanks


Here is what I know: I want to go there really, really bad! 

Catch a hawg for me please and post some good pics. I'll live through you for now  . . . Good luck out there!


----------



## little guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Where are you going to stay/put in? There are fish along the mile roads in 12-17 fow. Also some fish in Anchor bay around Grass Island. If you fish hard for a full day someone will hook a musky. Have fun and let us know how you do.


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

Fished Thursday,Friday, and Saturday morning. The smallmouth bite for three of us was not good at all. Thursday I caught 1, 14.5" smallie on a tube, my brother caught 2 small perch and I caught 1 drum. Friday was much better except it was all largemouth, Two of us caught 11 largemouth from 1.5 to 4.0 pounds all on top water Friday morning. Tried smallmouth again in the afternoon until trolling motor problems caused us to have to quit around 5:00PM. Largemouths were in shallow weed beds in 1 to 3 feet of water. Saturday started out with a thunderstorm from 6:30 to 7:30AM. Finally got out on the water and caught 14 more largemouths on popper and green pumpkin coffee tubes. Had 3 muskies follow popper and buzzbait, but would not strike. We talked to 3 different bait store people whom all said the same thing, there had been a big blow a week or so ago and it had shut down the smallies and the walleye bite. We primarily fished in the Anchor Bay area of the lake. Weather was not great had 2 days with rain and fairly stout winds parts of the day, best day was Friday for weather. Still we ate good and had a good time fishing with my brother and his friend. Sorry I can't help much with a smallie report, we fished water depths from a foot to 12 feet deep, we just could not find them. There was not a lot of people fishing at least where we were fishing. Maybe we were just in the wrong area of the lake, with the wind the way it was blowing we could move around a lot.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

The Anchor Bay area is good for largemouth,pike and muskies this time of the year,But I wouldn't be fishing there for smallmouth right now.Up in that area,I would concentrate on the St.Clair River,and the channels.If I was intending to fish the most productive waters for smallies,I would fish the south shore area(Canadian side),I would fish Peche Island,the rocky humps around Askins Point,and of course-Belle River Hump.Drop shots,tubes and deep crankbaits are all you need.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

exactly the advice i gave (fishing red) before they left.



Harbor Hunter said:


> The Anchor Bay area is good for largemouth,pike and muskies this time of the year,But I wouldn't be fishing there for smallmouth right now.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I like the Nine- mile area for smallies... find the rocky flats and hold on!


----------



## little guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Fishing and water clarity have been off for a while now. I haven't been out myself for over two weeks and I can see the lake from my driveway. The fall smallmouth fishing really hasn't started. In another 2 weeks it will be back to 50-100 fish days - if you are on the Canadian side...

August and September are the two worst months to smallmouth fish on LSC in my opinion. May and October are the two best months. Try a different schedule for your next trip and you'll do better.


----------

